# SawStop Contractor vs Laguna Cabinet Saw



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

What am I really giving up by getting the SawStop contractor saw vs a decent cabinet saw. I realize that the motor isn't as powerful, but I've never had a problem cutting anything on my current one, including 8/4 maple so that doesn't really concern me but I don't really understand all the talk about trunnions to be honest, the opinion seems to be bigger is better but I'm not exactly sure why.

I'm asking this because I was all ready to buy the Laguna when my wife asked 'does it have the finger thing' and I said no that saw is a lot more to which she replied, 'well you should get that one'. I just can't justify spending $3500-$3800 on one, which leads me to their contractor saw.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Well, the SawStop really (only) has the advantage of the blade-stopping mechanism to offer, but that is about all it has - it's a great invention, and a wonderful safety device - but it's still a contractor saw. what would you benefit from a cabinet saw? move power of course (one of the main reasons), better dust collection, trunnion that is mounted on the cabinet as opposed to contractors saw where it is mounted to the table top - making it much harder to align the blade with the fence and miter gauge. Also the motor is in the cabinet and not hanging out the back of the saw. Cabinet saws are heavier, and with a more massive trunnion making it more stable with less vibrations - all in all, a better quality product.

people keep bringing up the "need for power" on table saws, and although a 1 3/4HP saw can cut 8/4 maple with no problems , a 3 or 5HP saw will cut it with more ease - meaning less force that the operator needs to apply on the lumber - adding to the overall safety of the tool

If the power that the contractor saw is more than you need (and it is for most of us), and you dont mind the motor hanging out the back of the saw, and you already plan on fabricating a good dust collection system for this saw - then with the added blade stopping mechanism - you have a winner!

personally - I'd go with a full size cabinet/cabinet style(hybrid) saw like the Laguna/New Unisaw/Steel City/etc…


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

If you can afford the $4K for the SawStop, get it. You gain your wife's peace of mind for not having to worry about you cutting off your arm or something. That can lead to you getting even more tools with all the bells and whistles which are more safe as well. Plus, I don't know if you have children but, I worry that my daughter may walk into the shop someday and decide to "play" with my equipment. The peace of mind that at least the biggest piece of equipment won't hurt her has to be worth a lot more than $4K. And, let's face it, unless you're making some very wicked good projects, you're not going to max out the capabilities of the contractor's SawStop. BTW, I've heard there are a few things about the SawStop that don't come with most cabinet saws, check it out.

Good luck,


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

The SawStop contractor is about 2K which is the same as most cabinet saws. So the question is what won't the contractor saw do that a cabinet saw will. I'm with you on the not wanting to cut my fingers off though.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Damien,

Purplev did a great job of filling you in with all the technical details, and a recommendation of his first choices.

Having talked with a number of retailers through the ezee-feed business, and based solely on their input, my feelings of hybrid saws aren't that great.

They seem to believe the hybrid's were designed to convince buyers you can buy a cabinet style saw for less money, and end up with cabinet saw quality.

Damien, having seen your work (through pictures), I think you should consider that your talent deserves the quality of a first rate saw, as you are doing first rate work.

If you don't want to spend the money for the Saw Stop, I would consider a steel city saw, even without the "finger thingy", since they will deliver the best in precision.

Regarding your fingers, you know if your tendencies are to follow all the safety concerns and precautions, that should protect you, and use that track record for your decision.

Hope I've helped in confusing you even more. lol

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Lee* Thanks for the input about the retailers. I'm curious though if you can shed some more input from that source as to what reasons the hybrids are not that great ? I will be upgrading my table saw in the future, and was originally thinking about going hybrid as they are more "convenient" with the ability to run them on 110V, but lately with the introduction of the new Unisaw, and some rave reviews on the Steel city saws I'm tending to go that route (although the steel city 1.75Hp seems like a good choice at the moment with cabinet mounted trunnions, riving knife, and very very good reviews here and elsewhere) ?

*Damien* - like Lee mentioned, as long as you follow safety procedures, and be conscience and focused while working, you shouldn't be at the point where you need a blade-stopper. What I'm somewhat concerned is that people with SawStops will rely on the saw to be safe for them, and end up working more sloppy - and what would then happen when they work on another machine?... just food for thought.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Lee. I guess my question is would a cabinet saw provide any more accuracy over SawStop's contractor saw?

With regards the Steel City Lee would you go granite or iron?


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Granite tends to chip, iron doesn't. Stay away from granite, it is a fad.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, and out of left field how is the JET Deluxe EXACTA 3HP/50" compared to the SS & the Laguna?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

The sawstop is coming out with a hybrid model with an in between price.


----------



## Wouldhe (Jan 4, 2010)

Fellow Woodsters - I am new to the site. I came acrossed it while looking at reviews for commerical wood shop equipment and looking at Laguna Tools. Last year there was a lot of 'chat'. Have they improved their product line enough that LumberJocks are looking at their equipment lines once more? The new CNC, Dovetailer, and 3 in 1 cabinet door maker which seem perfect for our new operations. I want to hear though, from experienced cabinet 'mechanics' on LT current customer service and product performance if possible. I am looking at a total shop refit and want to know if Jet is a better move even though I would have more steps in setup and fabrication using them.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar enough with the SS contractor saw to comment much, other than it does have an outboard motor and all the disadvantages associated with that design…larger footprint, longer belt, dust collection obstacles, a lifting hazard when the motor is tilted, and table mounted trunnions that are harder to reach and more likely to get whacked out of alignment. That saw really should have been designed as a hybrid in the first place IMO…there's just very little advantage in choosing the outboard location.

If you should decide against the SS CS in favor of a cab saw, have you considered the Grizzly G0690/G0691 instead of the Laguna? They're very similar saws, made in the same plant, from the same primary components. The Griz is typically a few hundred bucks cheaper.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grizzly has much better customer service. I think there's no contest between a contractor saw and a cabinet saw. But how much does a finger cost ? I don't have a saw stop but I wish I did.


----------



## Woodsurgin (Apr 2, 2011)

It looks like Grizzly, Laguna, and Baileigh cabinet saws are all the same per given model. I wonder if there is any difference in how each may differ in specs by company buying them. 
I have not seen anything that would tell me that. 
I did notice that on both the Grizzly and Baileigh saws with the router table mounted on them, the router fence is on backwards. It would be difficult to feed wood in this setup. 
Anyone elses comments on this?


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't see what all the fuss is about SAWSTOP get a nice heavy saw and never work in a hurry or when yolu are tired that's called safety


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Steve, I think your question deserves it's own topic. Go to 'Forum Topics' click 'Veiw All' - 'Start New Topic' . -Jack


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess I'd better add my two cents… I have owned four Laguna saws. Two bandsaws and two table saws to be exact. I sold my first bandsaw for the resaw bandsaw, which is my right arm in the shop. My original TS was the TSS, but I wasn't really using the sliding table, so I sold that for the TS. I have had the saw for six years. With any saw there are features that I would probably change. Last month the motor overheated and I had to replace it.
This is were your post hits a nerve. At that point, I wondered if I should sell my Laguna and buy the saw stop. The more I thought about the features that it didn't have the more I was certain that I would do anything to keep my Laguna going. In the first place, I know that most accidents on the table saw do NOT actually involve pushing your fingers into a spinning blade (no one is that STUPID!). Most cuts come from fragments flying off the blade. Fat chance that saw stop is going to add a net to catch those. In my opinion, the brake feature is a clever gimmick to sell the saw. No offense intended, but it seems that way to me. What it lacks is the micro adjustment of the fencing system, which I truly love. I also appreciate the fact that I can use an standard 10" blade or a 12" blade when I am cutting large stock. The most important feature that Laguna has for me is the customer support. Within three days, I had my new motor( which they shipped UPS from California) installed and I was back in business. When the motor arrived, I gave them a call and they talked us through the entire installation. This isn't the first time that Laguna has provided excellent support for my tools. Frankly, I have never had better support from any company, including General Tools, Jessup, Jet, Powermatic, DeWalt, Makita and others. Tools are helpers and I will be loyal to Laguna because they keep my tools running. 
Good luck in your search, but just like buying a car remember they all drive great off the lot, but can the service department keep it running great. That is an important consideration when buying any tool…....


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cathy
You and I have certainly had different experiences with Laguna tools .I do all I can to steer folks interested in there products to what I consider are better products with better prices and better service(at least from my dealings with Laguna)
As far as your comment *" I know that most accidents on the table saw do NOT actually involve pushing your fingers into a spinning blade " i*s not correct. Here are the facts
http://sawaccidents.com/
Please know this is not meant as a personal attack ,just a difference of opinion. I'm always impressed with your workmanship and the projects you post.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

FYI, this thread is over 4.5 years old and Damian purchased a Jet cabinet saw.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cathy,
I see you are in Hawaii, do you have problems with your tools rusting due to humidity?
Mike


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Jim, I am never offended by your wise counsel. When I talk about tools, it is always from personal experience. You know maybe the fact that I am a woman actually is a benefit when it comes to service from Laguna. They assume that I know nothing (which isn't much of a stretch!) and always bend over backwards to help me. They have talked me through several services and I was thankful for their assistance. Frankly the fact that they packed up my new Baldor motor and had it out the door the same day we spoke gave me piece of mind. They know how much I depend on my saw and an off time of only three days really wasn't that bad, since I had plenty of finish work to attend to.

Yes, Mike, I live in Hawaii. It is the land of sun, waves, majestic mountains and RUST! Here's the good thing: I can work in a t-shirt all year round. When it rains, I pull out the dehumidifier to tamp down the moisture a bit.
The bad thing is: there can be rust, mold, mildew and those darned termites. No matter where you live, there is always something that is not quite Heaven. I'll just have to wait for that…....


----------

